# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  La lluvia inunda el Guadalquivir.

## REEGE

Entiendo la desesperación de los habitantes y afectados de los márgenes del río Guadalquivir, muchos con construcciones sin licencias, otros con sus casas construidas en terrenos inundables del propio río, pero en lo que no estoy de acuerdo, es en las quejas que expresan hacía la C.H. del Guadalquivir, decirles que ahora es la Junta de Andalucía por medio de su Agencia Andaluza del Agua quien les gestiona su Río, y que ni la propia Junta, Gobierno, ni C.H.G. son culpables de éstas lluvias catastróficas que están batiendo todos los records del Rio Guadalquivir.
Ésto es un fenómeno inusual producto de la fuerza de la naturaleza que a veces nos muestra toda su fuerza y por todo ello nadie somos esos culpables que se buscan sin sentido.
Ahora esperar que esos daños sean reparados lo antes posible y rezar para que pare de llover y remita éste fenómeno catastrófico y deje tranquilo ya a nuestro querido Río.
Creo que los sabios de éste foro estarán de acuerdo conmigo y decirles que disfrutemos de las imagenes hidraúlicas que nos deja ésta Naturaleza.
Un saludo a todos los de Embalses.net!!!

----------


## fjag86

no se podía decir mejor!!

  Me quedo impresionado cada vez que en el telediario hablan de toda esa gente que se le inunda la casa que claramente está en el cauce del rio. Ojo, habrá otras personas que se les esté inundando la casa porque el rio se salió del cauce, no digo que no, pero la inmensa mayoría son casas sin licencia y en muchos casos construidas en terrenos públicos.
  Me hace gracia que vayan a visitarlos y a ver los daños los mismos políticos que durante décadas miraron para otro lado y permitieron que esas edificaciones se llevasen a cabo.
  Y claro, es más fácil echarle la culpa a la C.H.G. y no a la gente que tiene la casa encharcada y a los políticos que lo permitieron.

----------


## juanlo

> Entiendo la desesperación de los habitantes y afectados de los márgenes del río Guadalquivir, muchos con construcciones sin licencias, otros con sus casas construidas en terrenos inundables del propio río, pero en lo que no estoy de acuerdo, es en las quejas que expresan hacía la C.H. del Guadalquivir, decirles que ahora es la Junta de Andalucía por medio de su Agencia Andaluza del Agua quien les gestiona su Río, y que ni la propia Junta, Gobierno, ni C.H.G. son culpables de éstas lluvias catastróficas que están batiendo todos los records del Rio Guadalquivir.
> Ésto es un fenómeno inusual producto de la fuerza de la naturaleza que a veces nos muestra toda su fuerza y por todo ello nadie somos esos culpables que se buscan sin sentido.
> Ahora esperar que esos daños sean reparados lo antes posible y rezar para que pare de llover y remita éste fenómeno catastrófico y deje tranquilo ya a nuestro querido Río.
> Creo que los sabios de éste foro estarán de acuerdo conmigo y decirles que disfrutemos de las imagenes hidraúlicas que nos deja ésta Naturaleza.
> Un saludo a todos los de Embalses.net!!!


Así es REEGE. No lo has podido decir mejor.
Esperemos que remita el temporal y que las aguas vuelvan a su cauce.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Tienes razon en lo de que contruyeron en zonas inundables pero ¿nadie les advirtio?. Ademas lo que tiene estas cosas es que solo pasan cada ciertos años, es impredecible cuando va ha pasar y lo que va durar por lo que han construido en zonas donde no se deberia les merece la pena porque a lo mejor esto ocurre otra vez el año que viene o no vuelve a ocurrir hasta den tro de 10 años.

----------


## REEGE

Todos hemos visto por televisión las graves inundaciones que está ocasionando el rio Guadalquivir en sus alrededores y lo que está sufriendo nuestra querida Andalucía por éste motivo.
Las Presas, no tienen la culpa de todo ésto, basta ya de culparlas.....
Si alguien sabe la misión principal de una presa ,esa, además de para abastecimiento humano, el regadio de nuestros agricultores,etc...
está la Laminación de Avenidas, y lo que a sucedido en Andalucía es la mayor avenida de su larga historia.
Un fenómeno natural y que pronto será declarada zona catastrófica...
Porque contra estas cosas nadie puede hacer nada...
Recordad Haíti.
Muchas de las presas que se extienden por éste gran río estaban al 50% que podeís ver sus niveles....
Ahora a los que tachan a los desembalses de culpables les pregunto:
¿QUE HUBIESE PASADO SI NO HUBIESEN ESTADO LAS PRESAS?
No busquemos culpables y solidaridad con los afectados...

----------


## REEGE

Un Afluente del norte del Guadalquivir dejó así una de las carreteras de acceso a mi pueblo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

No me puedo imaginar con la fuerza y la cantidad de agua que tuvo que bajar por ahí, para arrancar la carretera. :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## REEGE

Se hizo un tapón en un tubo de 3mtrs de diámetro y se formó una balsa de agua que tras saltar por la carretera no tardó mucho en llevarse ésta por delante.Solo han quedado los quitamiedos...
Por ésto las presas de materiales sueltos jamás pueden aliviar por encima!!!

----------


## embalses al 100%

A la espera de que me lleguen, hice fotos muy interesantes estas navidades pasadas sobre riadas que supongo que empezaré a colgar despues del puente.
 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## jasg555

El agua recupera su camino.
Seguramente el "ingeniero" que hizo el puente pensó que un tubo sería suficiente y se ahorró el coste de un puente normal.

Como nunca llueve...

----------


## Patronio

> El agua recupera su camino.
> Seguramente el "ingeniero" que hizo el puente pensó que un tubo sería suficiente y se ahorró el coste de un puente normal.
> 
> Como nunca llueve...


Noto cierta ironía en lo de "ingeniero", quizás el problema no esté en poner un tubo de tres metros o diseñar un puente, quizás sea un problema de mantenimiento, de limpieza de cunetas para que no se tapone el tubo. Porque por un tubo de 3 metros puede pasar mucha agua.
Saludos

----------


## REEGE

Antes habia un puente de piedra y luego colocaron éste tubo, pero en una avenida tan espectacular como la que tuvimos pues cayeron casi 100 mm y lo que ésta arrastra ni limpieza ni nada. Se obstruyó y el agua saltó por la carretera y eso significa rotura...
Ya vereis como hacen un puente como el que tenia... pondré fotos...

----------


## jasg555

> Noto cierta ironía en lo de "ingeniero", quizás el problema no esté en poner un tubo de tres metros o diseñar un puente, quizás sea un problema de mantenimiento, de limpieza de cunetas para que no se tapone el tubo. Porque por un tubo de 3 metros puede pasar mucha agua.
> Saludos


Una ironía totalmente buscada.

En caso de avenida, un simple tubo, aunque sea de 3 metros se tapona con 4 ramas que pasen.

No será la primera ni la última vez que pasa.

Ese tubo es una chapuza de la leche.

----------


## REEGE

Éste es el antiguo puente que había en la carretera y al hacerla nueva 50mts más a la izquierda para quitarle la curva colocaron ese tubo que ha durado 20 años, pero por la zona nunca había llovido tanto y no contaron con los arrastres de una posible avenida.
Toda esa agua es al romper la carretera!!!El puente ahí continua...

----------


## jasg555

El puente sigue en pié, y el tubo, seguramente en el mar o enterrado.

 Buenas fotos

----------


## REEGE

Aqui tienes lo que queda del tubo Jasg555

----------


## jasg555

Tengo un video de una carretera similar, con un tubo parecido y cómo lo revienta el agua. Pero ahora mismo no lo encuentro.

Es alucinante que cuando se atasca, el mismo agua lo hace flotar y revienta la carretera, dejando un trinchera gigantesca.

----------


## REEGE

La tormenta fué de madrugada y cayeron 89 l/m2 y esto serían las 12 del mediodia...
Éste año no es normal... y lo de mañana es ya para rematar...
A éste invierno sólo le falta ya una cosa.... salir el sol!!! :Cool:

----------


## REEGE

Jerez de la Frontera, Cádiz

ESTAS IMAGENES SON DE LA AUTOPISTA Y VENTA LA CUEVA.LAS FOTOS SON DE LAS 8 DE LA MAÑANA PERO EL NIVEL DEL AGUA LLEGO A ESTAR A MAS DE UN METRO A LO QUE SE VE EN LAS IMAGENES.
http://www.eltiempo.es/fotos/en-prov...-de-jerez.html

----------


## embalses al 100%

Madre mia que cantidad de agua :EEK!:  :EEK!: , pobres los dueños de esos coches y camiones :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown: .

----------


## REEGE

Íznajar, por su condición de ser el embalse más grande de Andalucía, por sus características, su ubicación en ésta región, su progresivo aumento de nivel y las circustancias extremas aguas arriba y aguas abajo Se ha convertido en el centro de atención de éste foro y lo seguirá siendo..
Algún forero preguntaba por alguien que estuviese dentro de estos líos de embalses y que explicase lo que se vive en una situación de éstas, ante las constantes avenidas, las lluvias un día sí y otro también, las incertidumbres que se crean sobre cuando es el momento apropiado de abrir compuertas, de cerrarlas, de aguantar, de intentar subir el nivel y no dejar a los muchos regantes de las márgenes del Guadalquivir sin agua para su próxima campaña, de dejar el mayor número de agua posible para los abastecimientos de tales poblaciones..
Una gran Avenida, o varias, como llevamos éste húmedo Año Hidrológico son imposibles de controlar, el agua no es una ciencia exacta Todo lo que nos ha llovido es, repito, imposible de predecir, estamos ante un año inusual, un año que quizá muchos no volvamos a ver..
Los profesionales, ante una gran Avenida de estas magnitudes, creo que actúan de la manera más apropiada y su misión es la de minimizar los daños que puedan ocasionarse. Y creedme, pues sin estas estructuras capaces de almacenar millones y millones de litros los daños aguas abajo de Íznajar no habrían sido solo materiales Estas situaciones, son un constante ajetreo del personal de nuestras Presas, son 24horas al día controlando niveles, aparatos internos de la propia presa, entradas de agua, desembalses, presas cercanas.. Es una labor conjunta con las Fuerzas de Seguridad del Estado, Protección Cívil y esta todo totalmente coordinado para evitar catástrofes aunque a veces, como en éste trágico año, ocurren. Pero eso sí, no por culpa de los profesionales de la Agencia Andaluza del Agua, antes CHG, ya que su trabajo no depende de una ciencia exacta, sino de un bien, el AGUA, que a veces se presenta de una manera tan despiadada, y nos advierte que dependemos de la NATURALEZA
Un abrazo a todos los trabajadores de éstas tan necesarias, Presas de Andalucía y agradecerles su labor y su profesionalidad ante La Avenida Extrema del año Hidrológico 2009/2010. 
__________________
El Rey de las Aguas

----------


## fjag86

3000 m3/s en Alcalá del rio!, le va llegando!! y parece q sigue subiendo

----------


## REEGE

Dejaros un enlace, ya que todos los que estais interesados en los estados de porcentajes y desembalses del Guadalquivir teneis que tener apuntado para futuras consultas:

http://www.juntadeandalucía.es/agenc...sembalses.aspx

----------


## REEGE

También en las zonas de mar las lluvias se han notado...

----------


## pevema

Hola Reege, mira el enlace que has puesto que no funciona.

Un saludo

----------


## REEGE

escribe esto, con las 3 www,es que sino no deja copiarlo y tienes que escribirlo tu.

juntadeandalucia.es/agenciadelagua/saih/desembalses.aspx

----------


## pevema

Jo, no habia manera de encontrar donde estaba el fallo del enlace, por mucho que miraba el viejo y el nuevo los veia iguales, y por fin me dí cuenta, simplemente tenias acentuado agencía,  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  

Un saludo

----------


## REEGE

Si no es por ti equivoco a medio foro......
Está guapa la página para los que nos gustan los datos.

----------


## REEGE

Estamos en un año inusual... No sé si volveremos a ver un invierno como éste.

----------


## REEGE

Nuevas inundaciones en Cádiz y Málaga por las lluvias

07/03/2010  




ESPEREMOS QUE ÉSTE SEA EL FINAL...


Cádiz Las lluvias han vuelto a causar inundaciones en Andalucía. Sin tiempo para reponerse del último temporal, Cádiz y Málaga se vieron ayer de nuevo afectadas por intensas precipitaciones que fueron de hasta 90 litros en Chiclana de la Frontera , donde los bomberos rescataron a decenas de familias. En total, hubo 250 incidencias en la bahía gaditana y otras 150 en Manilva y Estepona, donde se desbordaron varios ríos. Una veintena de carreteras secundarias de ambas provincias quedaron cortadas. El tráfico en el Estrecho se interrumpió durante la mañana, y, por la tarde, cinco pasajeros del ferry Tánger-Algeciras resultaron heridos levemente al sufrir cortes como consecuencia de la rotura de ventanas por el fuerte oleaje.

----------


## REEGE

El temporal de lluvia y viento que azota la Península está causando los mayores problemas en Andalucía. Unas sesenta personas de la parcelación de Guadalvalle de Córdoba se han visto afectadas por la crecida del río Guadalquivir, por lo que han tenido que recoger los enseres de sus viviendas, inundadas debido al aumento del caudal en la capital causado por las precipitaciones y el desembalse de algunos pantanos. 
Debido a las inundaciones, la línea ferroviaria Jaén-Córdoba está cortada desde las 11.15 horas, por lo que los pasajeros están siendo trasladados por carretera. A esta línea se une también el corte del trayecto Bobadilla-Córdoba, que desde las 09.56 horas permanece paralizado por las fuertes lluvias que se han producido en la provincia, concretamente entre los puntos de Valchillón y el Chaparral.
En Jaén, la Delegación del Gobierno andaluz ha activado el nivel 2 del Plan Territorial de Emergencias Provincial a causa de las precipitaciones, que han obligado a rescatar a varias personas en las últimas horas y a recomendar el desalojo preventivo de la zona de Puente Tablas y Puente de la Sierra, en la capital, ante el riesgo de inundaciones.
La lluvia ha provocado también cortes en numerosas vías de la red secundaria de Cádiz, Sevilla, Tenerife y Ciudad Real, así como en varías carreteras nacionales, según datos de la Dirección General de Tráfico. En concreto, están cortadas al tráfico el tramo antiguo de la N-323, en dos zonas: a la altura de Montillana (Granada), entre los kilómetros 84 y 88, y en Jaén capital. Además, hay complicaciones importantes en la N-331, entre Málaga y Antequera, desde las nueve de la mañana

----------


## embalses al 100%

Bueno la Agencia estatal de meteorologia dice que las lluvias continuaran en la zona del Levante andaluz y el estrecho hasta el sabado y durante el jueves y el viernes en el resto del suroeste peninsular, ademas de temperaturas bajas durante la madrugada del miercoles que podrian dejar incluso valores negativos en zonas altas.

Volviendo a las lluvias incluso hasta yo me estoy jartando ya de lluvias, pero la NASA ya dijo que ibamos a tener un invierno duro y acertó y segun sus modelos se espera una primavera bastante humeda tambien.Hablando de lluviasen Sevilla estamos a menos de 50L/m2 de llegar a los 1000L/m2 en este año Hidrológico.

----------


## REEGE

La nieve aparece despues de dos horas de tregua y comienza a cuajar en la zona del embalse de Fresnedas... Más agua para el Guadalquivir!!!
¿Sabe alguien cuando parará ésto?

----------


## REEGE

Griñán y Zapatero presiden hoy en La Moncloa el grupo de trabajo que tratará medidas urgentes para paliar la situación excepcional que ha provocado el prolongado temporal de lluvias. A dicha reunión, a celebrar esta tarde, asistirán los ministros de Interior, Fomento, Industria, y Medio Ambiente y Medio Rural y Marino. Griñán irá acompañado por sus consejeros de Presidencia, Gobernación, Obras Públicas y Transportes, Agricultura y Pesca, y Medio Ambiente, con los que ayer estuvo cotejando datos sobre los daños, que sólo pueden ser estimativos ya que no deja de llover, y medidas posibles 
El panorama de inundaciones que el temporal están dejando en Andalucía empaña en cierto modo la celebración del congreso socialista de este fin de semana. Griñán quiere evitar a toda costa que se le vea más preocupado por manejar los hilos del cónclave que por los problemas de los andaluces. «Ni cinco minutos le dedico al día», dijo Griñán la pasada semana. Rafael Velasco anunció ayer que el presidente andaluz ha suspendido los actos del partido a los que tenía pensado asistir esta semana para centrarse en las inundaciones. Ayer no fue a la entrega de premios Clara Campoamor, que organiza su partido con motivo del día de la Mujer. Tampoco acudirá mañana a un encuentro con los delegados de Córdoba al congreso extraordinario. 
Grupo de trabajo 
La creación de un grupo de trabajo entre Gobierno central y Junta fue acordado entre Zapatero y Griñán este fin de semana en la cumbre UE-Marruecos celebrada en Granada. 
Hasta la fecha han caído en Andalucía más de 635 litros por metro cuadrado, rozando la media anual. Decenas de personas han sido desalojadas de sus casas y las riadas, inundaciones y persistentes lluvias han colapsado el campo andaluz, tanto sus cosechas como actividad laboral.

----------


## REEGE

La NASA fotografía las inundaciones en Andalucía
09/03/2010 | lainformacion.com

La Agencia ofrece una comparativa de la zona en marzo de 2009 y de la situación que se encuentra a día de hoy. 



Las imágenes tomadas por el satélite Terra de la NASA este martes 9 de marzo muestran las consecuencias del fuerte temporal de lluvias que sufre Andalucía en los últimos meses. 

En las fotografías, realizadas mediante una técnica que utiliza infrarrojos y que aumenta de forma considerable el contraste, se observa la desembocadura del río Guadalquivir, que ha estado a punto de desbordarse en varias ocasiones y ha obligado a desalojar a cientos de personas.

En su página oficial, la NASA ofrece una comparativa entre el aspecto de la zona en marzo de 2009 y la situación en la que se encuentra a día de hoy. La diferencia más relevante está en las zonas adyacentes al río, están ahora mucho más inundadas y la evacuación del Guadalquivir hacia el mar tiene mucha más fuerza. 

Los cambios, asegura la agencia espacial estadounidense, llegan a apreciarse incluso en la Costa del Sol.

El meteorólogo Emilio Rey (@digitalmeteo) enlazaba en Twitter hace unas horas otra imagen espectacular tomada desde el satélite, en la que se puede apreciar de forma más detallada como están desaguando los ríos andaluces (Ver imagen) 

¿Dónde está el anticiclón de las Azores?

La situación es tal que el presidente de la Junta de Andalucía, José Antonio Griñán, ha anunciado este mediodía que un 50% de los gastos de reparación de los daños correrá por parte del Estado.

"El temporal no ha parado desde que empezó, la dimensión de las lluvias no tiene precedente histórico y es difícil evaluar sus consecuencias cualitativas y cuantitativas", ha afirmado, aunque ha añadido que "desde esta semana estamos trabajando conjuntamente".

Preguntado respecto a las previsiones meteorológicas, según informa Servimedia, Griñán ha explicado que "el problema es que desaparece el anticiclón de las Azores, ahora las borrascas torrenciales vienen por el sur y llueve torrencialmente en algunos momentos del día", lo cual "no tiene precedentes ".

----------


## REEGE

El Gobierno y la Junta de Andalucía se reúnen hoy para dar soluciones a los daños del temporal
El Gobierno central y la Junta de Andalucía se reunirán hoy en un grupo de trabajo conjunto para dar soluciones "inmediatas" a la situación "excepcional" que está viviendo la comunidad por el intenso temporal de lluvias registrado en los últimos meses.

----------


## jasg555

Aquí están las fotos:

2009


2010





Y ésta foto es de lo que comentamos el otro día sobre el efecto de la Corriente del Golfo.
Si os fijais, España está a la misma altura que otras regiones más frías y con bastante más nieve que nosotros. La imagen es antes de ésta pequeña ralentización de la Corriente, que es lo que está haciendo que nos entren las borrascas atlánticas, debido a la minimización del anticiclón de las Azores.

----------


## Luján

Muy buenas imágenes.

Se puede observar perfectamente la zona inundada.

----------


## Castillo

Para el q no lo haya visto....Impresionantes Fotos..!!!

http://cordobadesdeelcielo.com/catastro.html  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 

S3ludossss...

----------


## REEGE

MINISTERIO DE LA PRESIDENCIA
3159
Orden PRE/418/2010, de 26 de febrero, por la que se publica el Acuerdo de Consejo de Ministros, de 26 de febrero de 2010, sobre las medidas contempladas en el Real Decreto 307/2005, de 18 marzo, por el que se regulan las subvenciones en atención a determinadas necesidades derivadas de situaciones de emergencia o de naturaleza catastrófica, a los damnificados por los episodios meteorológicos de carácter extraordinario acaecidos en la Comunidad Autónoma de Andalucía durante el mes de febrero de 2010.
El Consejo de Ministros, en su reunión de 26 de febrero de 2010, a propuesta de la Vicepresidenta Primera del Gobierno y Ministra de la Presidencia, ha adoptado un Acuerdo sobre las medidas contempladas en el Real Decreto 307/2005, de 18 marzo, por el que se regulan las subvenciones en atención a determinadas necesidades derivadas de situaciones de emergencia o de naturaleza catastrófica, a los damnificados por los episodios meteorológicos de carácter extraordinario acaecidos en la Comunidad Autónoma de Andalucía durante el mes de febrero de 2010.
Para general conocimiento se procede a la publicación de referido Acuerdo, que figura como anexo a la presente Orden

----------


## REEGE

Construimos en zonas inundables cuando hay sequía y ahora ocurre lo que ocurre"
Patrocinado por Abertis y Fundación Abertis

MADRID, 24 de febrero. El director ejecutivo de Greenpeace España, Juan López de Uralde, alertó hoy en el Foro de la Nueva Sociedad del riesgo de inundaciones que conlleva "construir en zonas inundables cuando hay sequía".

Para López de Uralde, la política ambiental ha de ser una política de prevención, y lamentó que sólo nos acordamos de Santa Bárbara cuando truena. 

Por ello, y ante las inundaciones que se han registrado recientemente en el sur del país o en las islas Canarias, Greenpeace alerta de los riesgos de construir en zonas inundables. 

Se dice una y otra vez y, cuando construimos en época de sequías en zonas inundables, bien sea junto a los ríos o en zonas costeras, ocurre lo que ocurre cuando vienen las lluvias, añadió. 

El director de Greenpeace aprovechó su participación en el citado foro de debate, organizado por Nueva Economía Fórum, para avisar de que queda muy poco espacio en la costa sin urbanizar y, pese a ello, hay nuevos proyectos que quieren recrear la misma situación.

----------


## REEGE

Inundaciones 
Las inundaciones de la ciudad por riadas y crecimientos del río Guadalquivir, han sido numerosas en la historia de la ciudad de Córdoba. No ha sido hasta recientemente cuando estas riadas han sido aplacadas, debido a la construcción del llamado Murallón del Guadalquivir. Se tiene constancia al menos de los siguientes años donde se ha producido desbordamiento del río: 1010, 1481, 1544, 1554, 1604, 1618, 1626, 1683, 1684, 1687, 1691, 1692, 1693, 1697, 1698, 1739, 1751, 1785, 1821, 1860, 1917, 1963, 2010 

Riada de febrero de 1963 
La última inundación del Guadalquivir a su paso por Córdoba capital tuvo lugar el 16 de febrero del año 1963, que estuvo a punto de anegar el Campo de la Verdad, pero sí anegó la zona del antiguo Estadio El Arcángel y la zona del El Arenal. Esta riada llegó a alcanzar la cota de 5.300 m3/segundo con una altura de siete metros sobre el cauce medio, que llevó a derrumbar parte del muro de contención así como al desalojo en el Campo de la Verdad de centenares de vecinos. 
Estos eran los titulares del Diario Córdoba con fecha 17 de febrero de 1963. 

•300 familias fueron desalojadas del Campo de la Verdad ante el immiente peligro de ser anegados. 
•El Guadalquivir alcazó a la cota de 6.000 metros cúbicos por segundo y un altura de siete metros desde su nivel normal. 
•El estadio El Arcángel inundado obligó a suspensión del partido Córdoba-Zaragoza. 
•Se derrumba parte del muro de contención que protege al Campo de la Verdad. 
Por aquellos días en la sesión "Postal del Día" del Diario Córdoba decía lo siguiente sobre el desbordamiento del Guadalquivir. 

El río Guadalquivir, durante años y años, fue perdiendo su categoría de Gran Río como los llamaron los árabes, se convirtió casi en un arroyo, en largos tiempos de sequía o escasas lluvias, apenas si lo teníamos en consideración. Sus grandes avenidas de agua parecía haber pasado a la historia. Estaba como desaparecido, pero ha vuelto a cobrar su antiguo caudal y todo su ímpetu. El Guadalquivir en esta época de constantes y copiosas temporales vuelve a ser noticia e inquietud para los cordobeses. Debemos advertir a las futuras generaciones que es un gigante dormido que puede despertar en cualquier instante y esto es motivo más que suficiente como para que no se invada su cauce.
Se recoge el comentario realizado en el Diario Córdoba con motivo de derrumbamiento del muro contención ocurrido días después del desbordamiento del Guadalquivir: 

Es verdaderamente providencial que el derrumbamiento de parte del muro de contención, se produjera cuando la gravedad de la situación había pasado y las aguas del río habían recobrado casi su nivel normal. Había pasado el peligro. ¿Qué hubiera ocurrido de haber sobrevenido el hundimiento cuando la riada estaba en su auge?.
Cuando en la tarde del martes, se supo lo sucedido, se produjo en la gente un movimiento de estupor. Todos coincidían en estimar que Córdoba se había salvado de una catástrofe impresionante.
No es la primera vez, ni mucho menos, que aquellos moradores del Campo de la Verdad tuvieron que ser evacuados de sus casa, ante las riadas. El Guadalquivir buscaba, su ancho cauce en toda la extensión del viejo barrio. Los efectos de aquellas inundaciones las hemos visto más de una vez. Era una inmensa laguna, en la que sobresalían los tejados de las casas. Los vecinos eran puestos a salvo y llevados al otro lado del río por el Puente Romano.
También en ocasiones, saltaban las aguas por los barandales de la ribera o salían a las calles por las tuberías de los desagües. Había destrozos en las casas y enseres, pero las cosa no alcanzaba caracteres de tragedia.
Ahora si. La impetuosidad de la corriente del río y su impresionante subida de nivel hubiera ocasionado una catástrofe inmensa. La brecha abierta en el muro de defensa habría facilitado la entrada tumultuosa de la corriente para anegar por sorpresa los barrios que se alcanzan en esta parte del río.
El Jefe de Estado, General Franco, visitó la ciudad una semana más tarde para comprobar los destrozos provocados por la riada. 

Ríada de febrero del año 2010   

En el año 2010 y a consecuencia de un invierno muy lluvioso que obliga a todos los pantanos de la provincia a desembalsar, el 23 de febrero se producen desbordamientos en las zonas urbanísticas aledañas al Gaudalquivir a su paso por Córdobay barrios periféricos de Córdoba como Guadalvalle, o las urbanizaciones del entorno del Aeropuerto, así como Encinarejo, donde se tuvieron que desalojar a cientos de vecinos. 

En Córdoba capital el caudal de agua de hasta 1900 metros por segundo muy por encima de la media anual de 150 m3/ segundo, hizo que se cubrieran todos los pilares del Puente Romano, se llenaran de agua el foso de la Torre de la Calahorra y se inundaran cualquier tipo de construcción en el entorno del río a su paso por la ciudad como el Molino de Martos, los diferentes molinos del Guadalquivir, la isla de las Esculturas o la zona del Parque de Miraflores en su parte más baja.   

El día 24 de febrero y a consecuencia del incremento de nuevo en el caudal hasta los 2.500 metros cúbicos por segundo de media, con picos de 3.000 m3, el comité asesor del Plan de Emergencias por inundaciones decide declarar zonas evacuables los núcleos Majaneque, La Forja, Cortijo del Rubio, Fontanar de Quintos y la Altea- Guadalvalle, con el objetivo de garantizar y velar por la seguridad de las personas y los bienes de las viviendas. 

El número de viviendas desalojadas en toda Córdoba superó las 250, habiendo más de 750 personas afectadas. En la urbanización La Altea en la zona de Alcolea fueron más de 150 viviendas desalojadas, en Fontanar de Quintos, unas 30 casas y en las Cigüeñas unas 40. 

No será hasta días sucesivos cuando sean permitidos el paso a los residentes a sus casas para comenzar el proceso de limpieza.

----------


## REEGE

19/3/2010 12:52 h PARA TODA ESPAÑA

El Gobierno destina 456 millones a paliar los efectos del temporal
 Andalucía se lleva casi la mitad de las ayudas por las lluvias torrenciales

EFE
SEVILLA
El Consejo de Ministros, reunido hoy en Sevilla, ha aprobado destinar 456 millones de euros para paliar los daños causados por los recientes temporales en prácticamente todas las Comunidades Autónomas y la mayor parte, cerca de 200 millones, irán dirigidos a Andalucía.

Además se destinarán casi 150 millones a recuperar las playas en todas las provincias del litoral y 141 millones para los desperfectos en las infraestructuras de transporte terrestre de titularidad estatal en Andalucía y Ceuta.

Los 150 millones para las playas, que incluirán obras de mantenimiento y recuperación de las instalaciones dañadas y de aportación de arena, se distribuirán en dos fases.

La primera será un plan de choque hasta Semana Santa, que ya tiene proyectos en marcha para evitar perjuicios al turismo, y la segunda se desarrollará hasta el inicio de la temporada de verano, con el objetivo de que todas las playas estén ya en esas fechas en condiciones óptimas.

Por otra parte, los 141 millones que se destinarán a las infraestructuras de transporte terrestre irán en su mayor parte a Andalucía (126,7 millones), aunque se han reservado 14,7 millones para Ceuta. Del total, 73 millones irán dirigidos a reparar los desperfectos en la red de ferrocarriles y 67 millones a obras de carreteras.

Reducción de peonadas

El Consejo de Ministros también ha aprobado un real decreto que reduce de 35 a 20 el número de jornadas reales cotizadas que se exigirá a los trabajadores afectados por las inundaciones registradas en Andalucía y Extremadura para cobrar el subsidio por desempleo o la renta agraria.

La medida beneficiará a cerca de 40.000 trabajadores agrarios eventuales, por cuenta ajena, residentes en los municipios afectados o que acrediten realizar peonadas en ellos en los doce meses anteriores a la fecha de entrada en vigor del real decreto.

Podrán acogerse también los jornaleros que antes de la entrada en vigor de la norma hayan presentado desde diciembre la solicitud de subsidio por desempleo o de renta agraria.

----------


## Quini

Las vidas de Nicolas Sarkozy y Verónica Monges no tienen nada que ver, pero en las últimas semanas se han enfrentado a un enemigo común. El presidente francés visitó La Rochelle el pasado 1 de marzo tras la tormenta Xynthia, que se llevó la vida de medio centenar de personas mientras dormían tranquilamente en sus casas. "No se puede transigir con la seguridad. Debemos reflexionar sobre los planes urbanísticos para que esta catástrofe no vuelva a suceder", dijo Sarkozy. Monges vive en el asentamiento de casas ilegales en la ribera del río Guadarrama, en el municipio madrileño de Móstoles. "Los días que llueve mucho, esto se inunda y nos vamos a la casa de un familiar unas calles más arriba. Hace dos semanas, tuvimos que sacar agua con cubos del salón de una vecina", cuenta desde la puerta mientras trata de que su hija no moleste al niño más pequeño. "¿Que si tenemos miedo de que aquí un día pase algo? Pues claro que sí", responde sin dudar.

Los ecologistas cifran en 40.000 las construcciones en áreas peligrosas

Francia expropia las casas con más riesgo, opción que España descarta por ahora

"Hemos perdido la memoria del territorio", dice el urbanista Ezquiaga

El mapa de zonas inundables que prepara el Gobierno estará listo en 2012

"Pues claro que tenemos miedo", dice una mujer en su casa, junto al río

"Las conclusiones del 'informe Biescas' se han ignorado durante diez años"

La catástrofe de La Rochelle se cimentó en un cóctel formado por vientos de más de 150 kilómetros por hora, subida de la marea y lluvias torrenciales. Los problemas de Monges se deben, sin embargo, a la posible crecida del río que ve cada mañana desde su casa. Pero tanto en un caso como en otro -así como en las lluvias de Madeira, que a finales de febrero dejaron una cuarentena de muertos, o las crecidas del río Guadalquivir, sin víctimas mortales pero con cuantiosos daños materiales- la construcción de viviendas en zonas peligrosas es el gran problema. La proliferación de un urbanismo que ha ignorado los caminos del agua suscita un debate que enfrenta la seguridad de los ciudadanos con el derecho de esas personas a seguir viviendo en su propia casa. Ninguna solución -expropiaciones, obras de ingeniería...- dejará contento a todo el mundo.

El fenómeno se ha extendido en estos años en los que el ladrillo se convirtió en la herramienta más fácil y más rápida de los ayuntamientos para hacer caja. No hay cifras oficiales, pero las de los ecologistas asustan. "Estimamos en 40.000 las construcciones en dominio público hidráulico, la gran mayoría viviendas, pero también cámpings, polideportivos, residencias de ancianos, colegios, restaurantes...", sostiene Santiago Martín Barajas, autor de un informe de Ecologistas en Acción. Los responsables políticos prefieren, sin embargo, quitar hierro. "Me parece una cifra exagerada, algo alarmista", responde Jesús Yagüe, subdirector de Dominio Público Hidráulico del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente. "Estamos realizando la cartografía de zonas inundables, que estará plenamente operativa en 2012", añade.

Tras años de mirar hacia otra parte, la radiografía del problema dio un salto de gigante en 2007, con la directiva de la Comisión Europea que daba de plazo hasta 2013 para que los Estados detecten en mapas sus áreas con riesgo de inundación. "La reforma de la Ley del Suelo de 1998 ya estableció que había que declarar como no urbanizable el suelo que conllevara riesgos, pero ese artículo nunca se cumplió", recuerda el catedrático de Geografía de la Universidad de Alicante Jorge Olcina. "Como no había mapas de riesgo, se construía. Durante el boom inmobiliario nadie quería mirar hacia un problema en el que se está jugando con vidas humanas", concluye Olcina, que estima en 300 las muertes causadas por inundaciones en España en los últimos 15 años.

Vidas como las de los 87 veraneantes que murieron el 7 de agosto de 1996 en Biescas (Huesca). Fueron 87 cuerpos arrastrados por una riada que arrasó un cámping construido en el curso de un torrente, cerca de un barranco. Los informes técnicos que desaconsejaban la ubicación del establecimiento en ese lugar no sirvieron para nada.

Tras un suceso que dejó en shock a todo un país -y que obligó a las administraciones a pagar 11,2 millones de euros por no haber evitado un suceso previsible-, el Senado creó una comisión que sacara conclusiones de la tragedia. "Dieron unas recomendaciones de enorme interés pero que no se pusieron en práctica. Han tenido que pasar más de 10 años para que volvamos a retomar esas conclusiones", añade el catedrático de la Universidad de Alicante. Es probable que catástrofes como la de Biescas no hubieran pasado antes porque a nadie se le habría ocurrido levantar un cámping en el curso de un torrente cerca de un barranco. "Hemos perdido la memoria del territorio. Antes se elegían los lugares donde asentarse con un cierto conocimiento del territorio. La moderna promoción de viviendas ha olvidado estas enseñanzas, por lo que se hace imprescindible un estudio científico riguroso del suelo", asegura el premio Nacional de Urbanismo José María Ezquiaga.

Los estragos del agua tampoco son baladíes desde el punto de vista económico. Se trata del riesgo natural que más daños causa en España al año: un 0,1% del producto interior bruto, es decir, unos 1.000 millones de euros. Y puede ir a más. Porque a medida que el cambio climático se haga más presente, será necesario reevaluar los riesgos que conlleva. "Aumentarán, por ejemplo, los problemas de inundación en áreas costeras, hasta ahora muy poco importantes en España", pronostica Ezquiaga.

El mapa que prepara el ministerio en colaboración con las comunidades autónomas, del que ya ha dibujado más de 60.000 kilómetros, permitirá poner en marcha una política preventiva para evitar licencias de obras en zonas de riesgo. Además del mapa, el Gobierno ha invertido en cuatro años más de 300 millones en conservación y limpieza de cauces y ha puesto en marcha el Sistema Automático de Información Hidrológica para prevenir las avenidas de agua. Las inundaciones de la costa mediterránea, donde son más habituales, no suelen causar muchos daños a pesar de ser una de las zonas más vulnerables por su alta densidad de población. "Las grandes inundaciones, normalmente originadas por lluvias continuadas, son menos usuales y se suelen localizar en Andalucía o Extremadura", explica la profesora de meteorología Carmen Llasat.

Ahora bien, una vez detectadas las áreas peligrosas, ¿qué se hace con las personas que viven en esas decenas de miles de casas ya construidas? "Es la pregunta del millón", reconoce el alto cargo del ministerio. "Tendremos que ver qué medidas adoptamos. Los propietarios deberán fomentar los seguros frente a inundaciones. Y es necesario abrir un debate público sobre la expropiación", añade Yagüe. Francia forma parte de la avanzadilla en este sentido: ha dibujado un mapa con tres niveles de riesgo, y se reserva la expropiación sólo para las áreas más peligrosas.

"No caben más que dos alternativas. O se inician obras hidráulicas muy costosas que, si se hacen con fondos públicos, implicarán transferencias de rentas a los que en muchos casos construyeron ilegalmente. O se reubican estas urbanizaciones. A pesar de que sea una medida muy impopular y que plantea muchos interrogantes, creo que habrá que avanzar en este camino", señala el urbanista José María Ezquiaga. Como un primer paso, el Gobierno ha comenzado en los últimos cuatro años a recuperar terrenos para dar más espacio al río. El alto coste de estas expropiaciones, más enfocadas en la mejora medioambiental que en la seguridad, provoca que se hagan muy lentamente.

Se adopte la decisión que se adopte, será un camino lento, caro y que no cubrirá todos los flancos. Por eso el profesor de geología de la Universidad de Barcelona Joan Manuel Vilaplana insiste en la educación. "Las canalizaciones son necesarias, pero no suficientes. Dan una falsa sensación de seguridad. Creo en el ejemplo francés, que implica planes de prevención para sensibilizar a la población. Hay que enseñar a la gente a convivir con el riesgo y no hablar sólo de esto cuando hay una tragedia. Las administraciones públicas han escondido la cabeza el resto del tiempo", dice Vilaplana.

Pero no todos se esconden. El Ayuntamiento de Móstoles lleva años pidiendo a la Confederación Hidrográfica del Tajo y al Gobierno central la demolición de los dos centenares de viviendas en el cauce del río Guadarrama. "Antes de que haya una tragedia humana, como la de Biescas", decía el alcalde, Esteban Parro, hace ya dos años y medio.

Este poblado nació en los años sesenta del siglo pasado. Las viviendas que en un principio se utilizaban para el descanso de fines de semana se convirtieron en residencias habituales. Este conglomerado de casas al margen de la legalidad recibió más tarde población gitana e inmigrante, principalmente marroquí. Algunos llegaron a tiempo para ver con sus propios ojos la inundación de 1989 y la menos importante de 1995. "No es para tanto. Aquí ya no hay ningún peligro", dice Rebeca, detrás de la barra de uno de los dos bares del lugar, que no ve con buenos ojos la presencia de periodistas por ahí. "Luego decís que esto está fatal y no es verdad", protesta. Durante estas últimas semanas, tras el febrero más lluvioso de los últimos 30 años, los responsables del municipio de Móstoles hicieron llegar a todos los que querían escucharles su preocupación por la posibilidad de que se desencadenara una tragedia en el lugar. Finalmente, no ocurrió nada. Habrá que ver qué pasa la próxima vez.

Las grandes inundaciones
- Bastó con 10 minutos de lluvias para acabar con las casas de cientos de vecinos de Badajoz el 7 de noviembre de 1997. Fallecieron 18 personas. Cinco, de una misma familia.

- El 7 de agosto de 1996 murieron 87 personas en el camping de Biescas (Huelva), construido en el cauce de un torrente cercano a un barranco.

- Bilbao sufrió la peor inundación de su historia durante las fiestas del verano de 1983. En las 24 horas del 26 de agosto cayeron 1.500 toneladas de agua. Hubo 34 muertos y cinco desaparecidos.

- Unas lluvias torrenciales que en algunos puntos superaron los 500 litros por metro cuadrado lograron borrar del mapa un pueblo entero del Pirineo. Entre el 6 y el 9 de noviembre de 1982 murieron por la inundación 14 personas.

- La presa de Tous, incapaz de contener la crecida del Júcar, se vino abajo el 20 de octubre de 1982. La catástrofe se saldó con una treintena de muertos y más de 5.000 damnificados en 32 poblaciones distintas.

- La crecida de un río insignificante, el Ripoll, causó el 25 de septiembre de 1962 una de las mayores tragedias del agua de la historia de España. En el Vallès murieron unas mil personas en unas pocas horas.
 ( Fuente : El Pais 19/03/10 )

----------


## REEGE

Información / Portada / ANDALUCÍA | TEMPORAL
Chamizo ya cuestionó el plan de inundaciones en un informe

El Defensor del Pueblo Andaluz, José Chamizo, ha cuestionado el valor del Plan de Prevención de Avenidas e Inundaciones de la Agencia Andaluza del Agua y la catalogación de la situación de riesgo en numerosos que estableció, ya que, según dijo, la planificación urbanística desarrollada en la última década, "ha elevado enormemente el nivel de riesgo determinado en su día".

De este modo, según recoge el Defensor del Pueblo en su informe 'Ordenación del territorio y urbanismo en los informes de la Oficina del Defensor del Pueblo Andaluz', hecho público hace escasos meses y consultado por Europa Press, el "aumento de riesgo ante inundaciones" experimentado en aquellos puntos señalados como más sensible por dicho Plan de Prevención a causa del crecimiento urbanístico hace que nos cuestionemos "qué valor hay que darle a esta catalogación, que, además, está desactualizada".

Chamizo reprocha que, a pesar de que hoy en día se cuenta con tecnología más precisa, como la tecnología Lidar, para delimitar las zona inundables con mayor detalle, cuando se formuló esta Plan "ya se pudieron hacer unos análisis rigurosos y serios y elaborar propuestas de medidas para evitarlos".

En este sentido, recrimina que con la normativa en vigor desde hace años, gran parte del desarrollo urbano de muchos de los municipios de Andalucía "no debió de aprobarse en los términos en que se ha venido contemplando en los respectivos Planes Generales de Ordenación Urbana (PGOUS)" por suponer "la invasión y desvío de cauces de ríos u ocupación de terrenos inundables".

Por ello, recomendó a la Consejería de Medio Ambiente que efectuará "cuántas rectificaciones se estimen necesarias" en la catalogación de riesgos existentes en el Plan de Prevención de Avenidas e Inundaciones en Cauces Urbanos Andaluces, ante la posibilidad de que las experiencias recientes hayan permitido advertir que "no estén valorados en su totalidad o debidamente los puntos de riesgo que afectan a nuestra Comunidad Autónoma".

----------


## REEGE

Córdoba no permitirá reformar las parcelas ilegales tras la riada
Unas 80 familias siguen sin poder volver a sus casas   Córdoba - 03/03/2010 

  Los propietarios de las parcelas ilegales que fueron afectadas por la riada en Córdoba no obtendrán la licencia de obra para reconstruir sus casas. El concejal de Urbanismo, Francisco Tejada, fue ayer claro. "La Gerencia de Urbanismo no les concedió en su momento ninguna licencia de construcción ni va a concederla ahora, como es lógico", dijo. "El Ayuntamiento dará licencias allí donde se pueda (...) en suelo urbano", prosiguió.

De momento, el Consistorio se limitará a valorar los daños de las viviendas y los enseres afectados para tramitar la solicitud de las ayudas anunciadas el pasado sábado por la vicepresidenta María Teresa Fernández de la Vega. Tres grupos de arquitectos de la Gerencia Municipal de Urbanismo comenzaron ayer el estudio de las viviendas que terminaron bajo las aguas y que ya han emergido, cubiertas de lodo. Su labor más importante es establecer si los inmuebles ofrecen, o no, seguridad a sus inquilinos.

"Si, como consecuencia de la inundación, la vivienda está ruinosa y no se garantiza la habitabilidad, se hará una declaración de ruina y se declarará la orden formal de desalojo", explicó el concejal. Tejada recordó que en enero ya se hizo lo mismo con varias parcelaciones fuera del ordenamiento que habían sufrido los estragos de la lluvia. Esto puede tener consecuencias radicales para los propietarios de las 250 parcelas irregulares en zonas inundables que se estima existen en el entorno del aeropuerto.

----------


## REEGE

Los afectados por las inundaciones aún no han recibido ni un euro de las ayudas prometidas, dice el PP
Antonio Sanz lo considera un "fraude politico" que demuestra la "insensibilidad" de los gobiernos socialistas * El PP pedirá explicaciones en el Parlamento y solicitará un decreto específico para los afectados.


El Consejo de Gobierno aprueba la nueva estructura orgánica de la Consejería de la PresidenciaMar Moreno define el nuevo Gobierno como 'de estímulo' para el crecimiento económicoAprobados nombramientos en cuatro consejerías José Fiscal López, director general de Cambio Climático y Medio Ambiente UrbanoBartolomé Ruiz González, secretario general de Políticas Culturales Pedro Antonio Zorrero Camas, director general de Fondos Agrarios Justo Mañas Alcón, viceconsejero de Empleo Ana Robina Ramírez, secretaria general técnica de la Consejería de Economía,...Luis Nieto Ballesteros, viceconsejero de Economía, Innovación y Ciencia Rosa María Castillejo Caiceo, secretaria general de la Presidencia El PP dice que Griñán privatiza la administración y triplica su coste Jiménez destaca 'el oído atento del Grupo Socialista' antes las demandas ciudadanasGriñán preside la toma de posesión de la consejera electiva del Consejo Consultivo...ANDALUCÍA.- El secretario general del PP andaluz, Antonio Sanz, ha denunciado hoy que las ayudas por las inundaciones prometidas por el Gobierno andaluz y por el de la Nación no han llegado aún a los afectados pese a que los daños del temporal se han producido desde el pasado mes de diciembre.

En rueda de prensa junto a la portavoz de Medio Ambiente, Carolina González Vigo, Sanz explicó que las promesas de los presidentes del Gobierno, José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero, y de la Junta, José Antonio Griñán, a los afectados por el temporal claramente "se han incumplido" porque ni siquiera se ha llevado a cabo la contratación de peones para llevar a cabo tareas de limpieza en las zonas más afectadas.

"Desde diciembre, todavía a ninguno de los afectados les ha llegado un sólo euro de ayuda, lo que constituye un fraude político y demuestra la insensibilidad del Gobierno y la Junta, cuyos miembros se ponen las botas de agua para hacerse las fotos, pero cuando se las quitan, miran para otro lado y dejan tirados a los afectados", señaló el dirigente popular.

En su opinión, los andaluces están pagando las consecuencias de la aprobación de decretos aprobados por la Junta que luego no se aplican y mientras tanto las ayudas no llegan a los afectados, por lo que ha reclamado la aprobación de un decreto específico que cubra todas las
demandas de los afectados.

El dirigente popular ha pedido al Ejecutivo de José Antonio Griñán que haga frente a la desesperación" de muchas familias que se han visto afectadas por el temporal, sobre todo en sus enseres y en sus viviendas, sin olvidar el daño que han provocado las lluvias a los agricultores.

Antonio Sanz manifestó que su partido trasladará al Parlamento los "incumplimientos" graves del Ejecutivo de José Antonio Griñán a la hora de atender a las personas afectadas.

----------


## REEGE

Ideal>Noticias Jaén>Noticias Alcala Real>El lunes comienzan las obras del 'colector de inundaciones'
ALCALÁ LA REAL
El lunes comienzan las obras del 'colector de inundaciones' 
Conllevará el corte del tráfico para autos en diversas partes del municipio y tendrá una inversión de 2'2 millones de euros 

01.04.10 - 01:54 - SANTIAGO CAMPOS | ALCALÁ LA REAL. 



 La Concejalía de Urbanismo y Patrimonio del Ayuntamiento de Alcalá la Real ha informado de que el lunes, 5 de abril, está previsto que arranquen las obras para la instalación de un colector en la Avenida de Europa, en el tramo que transcurre entre Miguel Hernández (que no se verá afectada) y Duque de Ahumada (que sí se verá afectada). Esta obra conllevará el corte provisional para todo tipo de automóviles, y se cerrará con vallas de obra a nivel de calzada para asegurar la seguridad de peatones y trabajadores. Sí se permitirá el paso peatonal por las aceras. 
Esta actuación se enmarca dentro de la que lleva a cabo la Junta de Andalucía, a través de la Agencia Andaluza del Agua con el apoyo de la empresa pública Egmasa, y que cuenta con una inversión de la Consejería de Medio Ambiente de 2.106.000 euros. Esta es sólo una parte de la que se va a desarrollar desde la Avenida de Europa, calle Figueras, Avenida de Andalucía, continuando hasta la carretera de Villalobos. 
Respuesta 
La actuación tiene el objetivo de dar respuesta a una solicitud del Ayuntamiento en relación al control de inundaciones en el núcleo urbano de Alcalá la Real. Esta obra consistirá en la instalación de colectores para aumentar la capacidad hidráulica de la red de alcantarillado. 
El delegado de Medio Ambiente indicó en la presentación de esta obra, meses atrás, que los trabajos se centran en la instalación de un colector de gran diámetro en la confluencia de las Avenidas de Europa y Andalucía (en algunos tramos será de 1,2 metros) y de unos 2 kilómetros de longitud que complementa a los 4 colectores ya existentes en la localidad, uno de ellos en la misma zona y que se sitúan en dos vertientes distintas del municipio y que llegan hasta la depuradora de aguas residuales. 
La gran sección hidráulica de esta tubería paliará la insuficiencia que la red presenta recogiendo el 100% de los caudales de aguas pluviales que puedan registrarse en la zona y optimizando así la capacidad hidráulica de la red de alcantarillado de la zona sureste del municipio. El punto inicial del colector se sitúa en la avenida de Europa, continuando por la calle Figueras y la Avenida de Andalucía hasta la carretera de Villalobos, donde se unifica con el colector al que complementa esta obra. Finalmente, se construirá un aliviadero común para ambas tuberías que se conectará con la depuradora

----------


## ben-amar

Se seguirá edificando en meandros abandonados, antiguos cauces, ramblas, etc. con la mirada hacia otro lado por parte de los ayuntamientos. ¡No aprenderemos nunca!

----------


## REEGE

El Espectrometro de Imagenes de Resolucion Moderada (MODIS) a bordo del satelite Terra de la NASA capturo estas imágenes del sur de España el 8 de marzo de 2009, imagen que utiliza una combinación de luz infrarroja y visible, para aumentar el contraste entre el agua y la tierra... la vegetacion aparece de color verde brillante, las nubes en cielo azul, el agua desde azul electrico hasta el marino, y el suelo desnudo aparece tal cual...

----------


## Luján

Hay que comparar esa imagen con una más actual, posterior a las inundaciones. (ya existe la comparación en un mensaje anterior en este mismo hilo)

Por otro lado, las nubes también se ven en blanco. :Wink:

----------


## REEGE

http://www.diariosur.es/20100415/loc...004151150.html

Hasta cuando durarán los problemas con el agua en la comunidad Andaluza????????????????????????????????????????

----------


## ben-amar

> http://www.diariosur.es/20100415/loc...004151150.html
> 
> Hasta cuando durarán los problemas con el agua en la comunidad Andaluza????????????????????????????????????????


Es una situacion totalmente atipica y que espero remita ya de una vez, la lastima es el daño que hacen estas lluvias y el poco aprovechamiento que se puede hacer de ellas una vez los pantanos llenos.

Ademas, cayendo de esta forma no llega nada a los acuiferos; toda al mar.

----------


## REEGE

Lo de la zona de Málaga en Que.es (MALAGA) 80 litros en 1Hora!!! :EEK!: 

http://www.que.es/malaga/20100416134...tros-hora.html

----------


## REEGE

http://www.europapress.es/andalucia/...507173543.html

Según Europa Press Andalucía más de 4,5 millones de euros es lo que pide Andújar por los daños ocasionados por el agua...

----------


## ben-amar

> http://www.europapress.es/andalucia/...507173543.html
> 
> Según Europa Press Andalucía más de 4,5 millones de euros es lo que pide Andújar por los daños ocasionados por el agua...


No me extraña, en esa zona tambien se ha pasado la naturaleza de el Rio Grande. Ha mostrado su fuerza una vez mas y lo que puede hacer cuando despierta y se dan las condiciones idoneas :Embarrassment:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Aunque no se ven muy bien, así se veia el rio Guadalquivir desde el cerro santo en su desbordamiento de febrero entre las localidades de Palma del rio y Peñaflor.

----------


## ben-amar

> Aunque no se ven muy bien, así se veia el rio Guadalquivir desde el cerro santo en su desbordamiento de febrero entre las localidades de Palma del rio y Peñaflor.


A Palma del Rio se juntaron en las mismas condiciones el Guadalquivir y el Genil  :Embarrassment:   Creo que se llevaron la peor parte

----------


## embalses al 100%

Es que Palma del rio tiene una mala ubicación, en el 96 les pasó lo mismo y les va a seguir pasando siempre que se desborden. :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## REEGE

Año atípico respecto a las inundaciones por toda España y resto del mundo, hoy ví también los problemas de las inundaciones en China...

Las fuertes lluvias causan al menos 175 muertos en China.   (yahoo.noticias)

Las fuertes lluvias que afectaron durante la semana pasada al sur de China causaron al menos 175 muertos y dejaron 107 desaparecidos, mientras los ríos se desbordaron y los deslizamientos de tierras cortaron carreteras y vías férreas, dijeron el lunes medios estatales. 

Las fuertes lluvias causan al menos 175 muertos en China. 

Las precipitaciones torrenciales provocaron inundaciones, arruinaron campos cultivados, interrumpieron el tráfico y las telecomunicaciones en el sur de China, obligando a la evacuación de más de un millón de personas, de acuerdo a cifras del Ministerio de Asuntos Civiles.

El diario oficial China Daily indicó que el daño económico llegaría a los 19.700 millones de yuanes (unos 1.940 millones de euros).

Los departamentos de ayuda para emergencias intensificaron sus esfuerzos el sábado después de que más inundaciones afectaran el sur de China y de que las autoridades pronosticaran más lluvias para los próximos días.

Las provincias más afectadas son las de Fujian, Jiangxi, Hunan, Guangdong, Sichuan y Guizhou, además de la región autónoma de Guangxi.

Durante el fin de semana, el primer ministro chino, Wen Jiabao, visitó a los equipos de rescate y a los evacuados de hogares inundados en Guangxi, e instó a que no se ahorren esfuerzos para lidiar con el desastre, dijo la agencia de noticias Xinhua.

Hace pocos meses, algunas partes del suroeste del país sufrieron una de las peores sequías en un siglo.

----------


## ben-amar

Hombre, Reege; esto mas bien iria al General.
¿que tiene que ver el Guadalquivir con esta noticia? :Frown: 
¿Acaso ha hecho un trasvase y no nos hemos enterado? :Big Grin: 
De todas formas, hay que lamentar la muerte de estas personas (mas los animales) por causa de estas lluvias tan exageradas.

----------


## REEGE

http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/18/2010...a-238f6cf.html


Viviendas inundadas y coches arrastrados por una tromba de agua en Sevilla
hace 41 mins

SEVILLA, 19 (EUROPA PRESS) Viviendas del municipio sevillano de Algámitas han quedado inundadas a consecuencia de una tromba de agua que arrastró varios coches provocada por el desbordamiento del arroyo Ballesteros. 

Viviendas inundadas y coches arrastrados por una tromba de agua en Algámitas al desbordarse un arroyo.

Según han informado a Europa Press desde el centro de coordinación de emergencias 112 Andalucía, la primera llamada se produjo sobre las 18,30 horas y en ella se alertaba de la acumulación de agua en la calle Arroyo de la localidad. Del mismo modo, sobre las 20,30 horas recibieron otra llamada sobre una vivienda inundada.

Por su parte, Bomberos han explicado a Europa Press que hasta el municipio se trasladaron efectivos del Parque Central de Diputación, El Saucejo, Osuna y Marchena, para colaborar en las labores de achique de agua en viviendas y garajes y retirada de vehículos arrastrados por la tromba.

Asimismo, han precisado que tuvieron que rescatar a varias personas que habían quedado atrapadas en sus casas tras el desbordamiento del arroyo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Yo creo que no.

Pero si es verdad que lo que está pasando este año con las lluvias aquí en Andalucia no es normal.

----------


## REEGE

Lluvias inusuales, inundaciones, muertes, olas de calor, nieve en sevilla...
Y ahora hasta un pequeño terremoto en Chiclana...

http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/18/2010...a-238f6cf.html

Que habeis hecho chicos de andalucia???????????? Saludos.

----------


## ben-amar

> Lluvias inusuales, inundaciones, muertes


Este año ha sido lamentable en ese aspecto. :Frown: 




> olas de calor


Como todos los años, incluso este año, solo ha apretado unos dias. :Cool: 



> nieve en sevilla...


Eso ha sido un caprichito :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin: 





> Y ahora hasta un pequeño terremoto en Chiclana...
> 
> http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/18/2010...a-238f6cf.html


Han sido los saltos de alegria, el 2º puente de Cadiz estara listo para el 200 aniversario de LA PEPA :Smile: 




> Que habeis hecho chicos de andalucia???????????? Saludos.


¿quien, nosotros? :EEK!:

----------


## REEGE

CAMBIO CLIMÁTICO.
Las tormentas e inundaciones generaron daños por 442 millones de euros en 2010 en España.

Madrid, 10 feb (EFE).- Las inundaciones y tormentas que afectaron a España en 2010, generaron daños por valor de 442 millones de euros, de ellos 45 millones en Extremadura, según datos facilitados a Efe por el Consorcio de Compensación de Seguros, la empresa pública que se encarga de compensar daños en bienes o personas aseguradas.


Si a este importe (442 millones de euros) se le añaden otros siniestros como terremotos o terrorismo, la cifra total alcanza los 553,7 millones de euros en 2010.

En concreto y según se desprende de los mismos datos, 49 inundaciones generaron daños por más de 301 millones de euros; 10 tormentas, 141 millones y 9 embates de mar, 4,7 millones de euros.

El Consorcio de Compensación de Seguros también tuvo que hacer frente en 2010 a compensaciones por los daños causados por 3 terremotos, que alcanzaron los 635.434 euros.

Las daños por terrorismo alcanzaron 1,1 millones de euros.

Por último, varios expedientes por daños aislados supusieron daños por 105,2 millones de euros.

Los datos del Consorcio de Compensación de Seguros también muestran el coste de varios desastres naturales de mayor importancia que tuvieron lugar en 2010, como la tormenta Xynthia, que generó 37.000 expedientes de compensación y unos daños por valor de 53,6 millones de euros.

También la tormenta Floora, que generó 40.000 expedientes de compensación, causó daños por 50,6 millones de euros.

Un poco menos alcanzaron los daños provocados por las inundaciones de Asturias y Castilla La Mancha y Extremadura que generaron daños por 48,7 y 45 millones de euros, respectivamente.

También las inundaciones que sufrió Andalucía en el mes de febrero, provocaron daños por más de 40 millones de euros. EFE

fuente:efeverde.com

----------


## REEGE

La lluvia pone al límite a cuatro pantanos que están tirando agua. 
Los embalses de Guadalteba, Guadalhorce, Conde y la Concepción vierten desde ayer a mediodía 77 metros cúbicos por segundo por la imposibilidad de almacenar más.

El pantano del Guadalhorce lleva desde ayer desembalsando agua.
La lluvia vuelve a poner en entredicho la escasa capacidad de almacenamiento hídrica que tiene la provincia. Como cada vez que llueve últimamente, empieza a ser una costumbre demasiado habitual que los pantanos de Málaga tengan que abrir sus compuertas por la imposibilidad de albergar más agua. Cuatro de los siete embalses malagueños llevan desde ayer a mediodía desembalsando agua al mar porque ya no les cabe ni un gota más y previsiblemente seguirá lloviendo en los próximos días con intensidad.

Dos de ellos, el Guadalhorce y Guadalteba, están a punto de rebosar. Ayer se encontraban casi al 99% de su capacidad y la Agencia Andaluza del Agua tuvo que autorizar la apertura de ambas presas para evacuar 29 metros cúbicos por segundo, respectivamente, mientras se mantenga el riesgo de lluvia. 

También el pantano del Conde del Guadalhorce está vertiendo desde ayer 13 metros cúbicos por segundo por razones de seguridad, ya que a mediodía el agua que tenía embalsada se aproximó al 94% de su capacidad de almacenamiento total. El último en sumarse a la decisión de la Junta de Andalucía para aligerar el nivel de los pantanos y evitar que se desborden fue la presa de la Concepción, que también superaba ayer el 93% de su capacidad y que está vertiendo unos seis metros cúbicos por segundo porque las previsiones meteorológicas apuntan a que será en esta zona donde llueva con más fuerza entre hoy y mañana.

Y es que habría que remontarse a marzo de 1997 para encontrar un nivel de los pantanos de la provincia superior al que tienen en estos momentos. A pesar del agua que están desembalsando desde ayer y de los recursos que han vertido en varias ocasiones desde el pasado mes de noviembre, los siete embalses acumulan más de 573 hectómetros cúbicos. O, lo que es lo mismo, apenas les queda libre un 7% de su capacidad, según los datos facilitados ayer por la Delegación Provincial de Medio Ambiente.

Esta cifra sólo ha sido superada en la última década por los 579,2 hectómetros cúbicos que los pantanos de la provincia almacenaban en este mismo mes en 1997, sin contar que en ese año aún no había sido inaugurado el embalse de Casasola que puede albergar unos 24 hectómetros cúbicos. En marzo del año siguiente, el agua embalsada en Málaga también alcanzó una cantidad récord con 577,2 hectómetros cúbicos.

Pero desde entonces y hasta ayer nunca antes los embalses malagueños habían tenido tanta agua. Ni siquiera el año pasado por estas fechas después de uno de los inviernos más lluviosos de la historia de Málaga los pantanos contaban con tantos recursos hídricos. En estas mismas fechas el año pasado, el agua embalsada superaba ligeramente los 566 hectómetros cúbicos y también era el pantano del Guadalteba el que más lleno estaba.

Hasta el pantano más grande de la provincia, La Viñuela que tiene 170 hectómetros cúbicos de capacidad, está rozando el 90% a pesar de que en esta zona las lluvias están siendo menos intensas que en el resto. En la comarca más oriental cayeron ayer un máximo de 15 litros por metro cuadrado, como ocurrió en Torre del Mar. 

Sin embargo, en la Costa del Sol occidental, como Marbella y Ojén, se contabilizaron hasta 44 litros por metro cuadrado en todo el día. También llovió mucho en la Serranía de Ronda y la comarca del Guadalhorce, entre 30 y 40 litros por metro cuadrado, y apenas se superaron los diez litros por metro cuadrado en la zona norte. A pesar de la intensidad de las precipitaciones no se produjo ninguna incidencia de relevancia, según informó el servicio de emergencias del 112. 

Tampoco tuvieron problemas los barcos que tenían que atracar o partir del puerto de Málaga debido al fuerte temporal de levante que afecta a todo el litoral andaluz desde ayer y que mantiene en alerta amarilla también a la provincia. En previsión de que no parará de llover hasta el fin de semana, la Delegación Provincial de Medio Ambiente no concretó ayer hasta cuándo mantendrá abiertas las compuertas de las cuatro presas ni la cantidad de agua que habrá que desembalsar. Entre febrero y junio del año pasado, por ejemplo, hubo que desembalsar 501 hectómetros cúbicos, cuatro veces más del agua que se consumió en todo el año.

Tampoco ha trascendido hasta la fecha los recursos hídricos que ha habido que verter a mar desde el pasado otoño por la falta de capacidad de algunos embalses como La Concepción, que sólo puede almacenar 56 hectómetros cúbicos pese a estar ubicado en una de las zonas donde más llueve de toda la provincia y abastecer a toda la Costa del Sol occidental. La Junta de Andalucía anunció el año pasado que llevaría a cabo el recrecimiento de esta presa para aumentar su capacidad en 40 hectómetros cúbicos más con la construcción de un segundo pantano, aguas abajo del actual. Pero hasta ahora nada.

----------


## REEGE

La Junta invierte 3,1 millones en la reparación urgente de cinco carreteras dañadas por lluvias torrenciales.
Europa Press – Hace 37 minutos
Las intervenciones de emergencia, con más de un centenar de empleos asociados, se desarrollan en las provincias de Cádiz, Jaén y Málaga
SEVILLA, 22 (EUROPA PRESS)

La consejera de Obras Públicas y Vivienda, Josefina Cruz Villalón, ha informado al Consejo de Gobierno sobre los trabajos de emergencia que realiza su departamento en cinco carreteras de las provincias de Cádiz, Jaén y Málaga afectadas por las lluvias torrenciales del pasado invierno. Los proyectos cuentan con un presupuesto total de 3,1 millones de euros y 106 empleos asociados (63 directos y 43 indirectos).

La intervención de mayor envergadura (1,47 millones de euros y 46 empleos) se desarrolla en la carretera A-393, que une los municipios gaditanos de Espera y Arcos de la Frontera y fue afectada en las proximidades del primero de ellos por el desbordamiento del Arroyo Salado. 

Las obras incluyen la elevación de la rasante, la construcción de un nuevo puente de 25 metros de luz sobre el arroyo, la protección de taludes, el incremento de la capacidad de desagüe y la mejora de una curva para aumentar la seguridad vial.

También en la provincia de Cádiz se llevan a cabo trabajos de emergencia en dos puntos de la carretera A-373 a su paso por El Bosque, con el fin de reparar grietas, deformaciones y hundimientos. Las obras se dirigen fundamentalmente a estabilizar terraplenes, restituir el firme deteriorado y construir nuevos drenajes y escolleras.

Las dos intervenciones en la red viaria de Jaén corresponden a las carreteras A-310 en Siles y a A-320 en Jimena, ambas afectadas por deslizamientos. La primera de ellas mejorará su trazado en el punto kilométrico 26, donde se está modificando una curva para que la calzada quede asentada sobre un desmonte ya consolidado. Por su parte, en la A-320 se realizan trabajos de mejora de drenajes y reposición del firme.

Finalmente, la Consejería de Obras Públicas y Vivienda desarrolla obras de emergencia en la carretera A-7075 a su paso por el municipio malagueño de Almogía, con el fin de reparar 343 metros de calzada que resultaron dañados por un deslizamiento.

----------

